# C’est Moi Sunscreen



## Dawn (Jun 8, 2021)

For the third year in a row, C’est Moi Beauty’s Mineral Sunscreen Lotion SPF 30 has been included on The Environmental Working Group’s List of Approved clean, reef-safe sunscreens. This year is no different, except that ALL of C’est Moi’s SPF products are now on the list, including their Sunshine Mineral Sunscreen Lotion and Face Stick as well as all of their Tinted SPF Moisturizing Lotions.

C’est Moi collections are all formulated with soothing, safe and gentle ingredients that your skin will love. No ghostly white casts involved. All C’est Moi SPFs are available at select *Target* and *CVS Stores*, Target.com, Cestmoi.com and Amazon.com.

C’est Moi says NO to animal testing, fragrance, parabens, phthalates, sulfates, mineral oil, propylene glycol or dyes. C’est Moi uses clean ingredients, is dermatologist tested, hypoallergenic and reef friendly. All C’est Moi product formulations are EWG-verified and all packaging is FSC-certified.

*Gentle Mineral Sunscreen Lotion SPF 30*; $14.99
Made specifically for sensitive skin, this silky mineral fragrance free sunscreen lotion is as nourishing as it is light and gentle on skin. It helps soothe and protect skin with ingredients like zinc oxide, organic aloe, shea butter and cocoa butter, plus extracts of strawberry, kiwi and apple. Sun protection is an essential step in your daily skin care routine to help protect the skin from free radical damage and significantly reduces risk of skin cancer.

BONUS? The silky, breathable texture allows it to be used as your everyday moisturizer and provides a great base for your favorite foundation and concealer without feeling heavy or clogging pores.




*C’est Moi Sunshine Mineral Sunscreen Face & Body Lotion - Broad Spectrum SPF 45 - Water Resistant (40 minutes)*; $16 
Sunshine, swimming pools and catching waves keep our faces and bodies smiling both inside and out. Mineral Zinc Oxide combined with a super fruit antioxidant blend helps nourish, replenish and boosts skin’s defense from the sun while keeping our reefs safe and happy too. Active ingredient is Zinc Oxide @ 19%.




*C’est Moi Sunshine Mineral Sunscreen Face Stick - Broad Spectrum SPF 50 - Water Resistant (80 minutes)*; $10 
Let the sunshine in! This mineral, water-resistant and reef safe formula protects you while you stay out & play. Active ingredient is Zinc Oxide @ 22%.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 1, 2021)

Will try this one out


----------

